# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  David Copperfield

## magodiego

David Copperfield es le mago más grande de nuestro tiempo. En eso están deacuerdo el público y crítica.

Intriga, sorprende, entretiene y fascina continuamente a la gente. Sus celebradas actuaciones de ilusionismo, presentadas de un modo inspirado, romántico y teatral le han hecho acreedor del título de "Animador del año."

David es hijo único de una pareja de inmigrantes rusos, nació el 16 de septiembre de 1956 en metuchen (New Yersey) como David Kotchin. A los once años era la sensación del vecindario. Davino como se llamaba a si mismo, cobraba 5 dolares por su show en las fiestas de cumpleaños.

Su talento impresionó también al la Sociedad Americana de Magia de Magos, conviertiéndolo en el miembro más joven. Siendo estudiante David enseñó magia en la Universidad de New York en Manhattan y enmudeció a los asistentes al teatro de Broadway con su prueba favorita la "Desaparición".

 The Magic Man es el nombre del primer musical en el que David cantó, bailó, actuó y creó todas las pruebas de magia que se presentaban en el show. Fue al comienzo de este espectáculo cuando adoptó el nombre artístico de "David Coppefflel", inspirado en Charles Dickens.

David Copperfield es más que un mago. Es, antes que nada, un perfecto creador. Escribe, desarrolla y ejecuta todos sus proyectos él sólo: "Semana tras semana trabajamos en una nueva ilusión y la probarnos. Eso me mantiene vivo y le da al show cierta frescura. Algunas personas ven mi show varias veces pero nosotros nos arreglamos para sorprenderlos cambiando o agregando algo nuevo".


Es muy poco conocida su vida privada: su color favorito es el negro; le gustan las montañas rusas; los chocolates lo adormecen; mide 1.82m.; sus películas favoritas son Citízen Kane y El Mago de Oz.

David Copperfield ha elevado la magia a nuevas dimensiones. Le ha dado un nuevo significado a la palabra magia. La ha guiado a alturas insospechadas de arte e imaginación que ni los magos ni el público hubieran imaginado en el pasado.

 Sus ilusiones son una mezcla de magia, espectáculo y actuación teatral. Combina misterio y romance en una experiencia sensual para ojos y oidos, cuerpo y alma; en ilusiones absolutamente increíbles que golpean nuestros 
sentidos y agitan nuestros corazones. David cambia nuestra visión de lo que es la magia.

La magia de David Copperfield es él mismo: el mago más grande de todos los tiempos.

*extraído de magicworldweb*

----------


## KOTKIN

Ese es mi favorito, una maravilla de mago, es que no sé ni que decir sobre él, no tengo palabras. La presentación la hace de maravilla, los juegos de magia de cerca que en ocasiones hace también són muy increíbles y la suavidad y perfección con la que los hace es... bufff. ¡Este mago si que se lo curra todo muchísimo!, ha trabajado duro desde joven. Además ha sabido darse a conocer mejor que ningún otro mago y ahora es mundialmente conocido por todo el mundo. Cuando alguien oye la palabra magia le viene a la mente David Copperfield, ¡¡imagináos que gran genio hay que ser para conseguir eso!!. Es INCREÍBLEMENTE famoso pero también es el mago más grande. Podría ponerme a decir tantas cosas que mejor paro que sinó a lo mejor me emociono.
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡A mí este mago me encanta de verdad!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Raicon

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Kotkin es el mejor mago e ilusionista de nuestros tiempos. De hecho me dijeron que intentaron robarle e iba acompañado de una chica y que a ella le desvalijaron y que el hizo un juego de forma que el ladrón no viese que llevaba los bolsillos llenos. Eso me contaron, no se si es cierto, pero por él, capaz.

----------


## shark

pse , eso de que es el más grande..... :? 
eso de la unanimidad de critica y publico....... :?

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Yo creo que es mentira. David Copperfield no es el mejor mago del mundo, porque si el hubiera vivido en la epoca de Houdini seguro que ni hubiera echo magia ni se hubiera inventado ningun truco porque no habian tantas "maquinas" que lo permitieran. Para mi los mejores magos del mundo:
Antiguamente (para todos): Houdini
Ahora (para mi): Houdini
Ahora (para casi todos): David Copperfield, pero eso la gente lo dice porque: 
1º. (para las chicas) es "guapo"
2º. alguna gente lo dice para quedar bien.
3º. porque la gente de hoy en dia no ha vivido en la epoca de Houdini y no pueden compararlo.

(Esa es mi opinion. Perdonarme si no me he explicado bien)

----------


## KOTKIN

Hodini era un buen escapista pero no era un gran mago. De todas formas, en la biografia nos pone: el mejor mago de NUESTROS TIEMPOS.

Lo que quería comentarte es que a quien le gusta Copperfield es por eso y no porque sea guapo ni por quedar bien ni nada, simplemente porque le gusta. De echo a mí me gusta su magia, su estilo y su forma de actuar. Pero todos sabemos que para gustos... hay colores.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Vamos a ver, ya se ha hablado de esto miles de veces... Queramos o no, nos guste o no, David Copperfield es, no el mejor para nosotros, pero sí para el público profano. De modo que no hay que rizar el rizo. 
 De hecho, este hombre ha hecho muchísimo por la magia. Tú vas por la calle y le preguntas a alguien que te digan un mago que conozcan, y la respuesta suele ser: david copperfield
Un saludo

----------


## KOTKIN

Lo que sí creo que podríamos decir todos de él es que es EL MÁS GRANDE (sin decir el mejor).

----------


## KOTKIN

Él ha hecho los números que más chocan en los medios de comunicación. 

Ha presentado números de magia que són más grandes que los que nadie jamás antes había echo, y esto pues claro, choca mucho al mundo.

----------


## Ella

copperfield es capaz de trasmitir *magia*,*despertar emociones* en una casa a traves de lo fria que es una caja de tv, haciendola llegar a todo el mundo,yo me quedo con eso.

----------


## KOTKIN

Ahí estamos Ella. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Cuando era "profano" sí me gustaba muchísimo, el que más. Pero ahora que tengo algunos conocimientos mágicos, me gusta mucho más la magia de cerca, aunque respeto todo tipo de ilusión. Está claro que David se lo ha currado desde pequeño, de eso no cabe duda.  Un saludo

----------


## gabor

yo  penso que copperffeild es my bueno y un gran mago pero penso que eso es pa gustos colores mas bien por que yo miro a juan  tamariz y a copperffeild y son diferentes  uno ofrece un espectaculo tipo show y una preparacion y tamariz ase los trucos de cerca y son mas  comicos para mi y preparacion tene pero menos

----------

